# Rotastak Mission Pod Home Hamster Cage



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Hi I have a cage for sale I am asking £30 for it including delivery 









its used and a has a slight rust on one of the joints as it was left wet after cleaning. Only used it for a month as my hamsters could not get in the tubes as they were dwarf hamsters so the cage is for syrian hamsters x

please give me an offer if your not happy with that price.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Bump £20 collection only or £25 for delivery


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I am asking for £25 including postage and packaging :flrt:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

People looking for a hamster house won't look in the Equipment & Supplies help section. Stick it up in the classifieds > domestic bit and you'll have more luck.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

thanks for that  x

Can A mod please close this thread as I am going to move it... before I get another warning.


----------

